# Ferrets... Please help!



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi all. Names Ben, im from Manchester and am very interested in keeping ferrets, hence the name  Cheesy i know!

Although I have done extensive research, before I take the plunge and go ahead and get my ferrets i have a couple of questions...

1. Cage size. Everywhere seems to give conflicting info! I want to keep two jills indoors, what size should it be (minimum) for them to live comfortably? Will i encounter any photo period problems by keeping them indoors?

2. The great food debate. Some say kibble (practical), some say raw (healthier). Is a mixture of the two the most practical way? What diet are your ferrets on? Please mention some suitable raw foods (can i buy chicks etc. frozen and defrost before feeding, like snakes?). Do you give your ferrets vitamin supplements (ferretone etc.)?

3. What materials do you use? Bedding, substrate, litter

Thats all for now, if I think of anything else I'll give you a shout (im sure there will be more  ) for the meantime any answers/general help would be much appreciated. As a former reptile keeper, Im not too clued up on ferrets!

Edit: I am also undecided as to whether to get my ferrets as kitts or sub adults. I am aware of the upsides and downs but would like opinions as to what you would advise is best for a new keeper. Kitts will bite and need lots of training I know, but im no stranger to hard work. Old habits die hard for older ferrets, but they may already be fully tamed and spayed. Dilemma!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

MadFerret! said:


> Hi all. Names Ben, im from Manchester and am very interested in keeping ferrets, hence the name  Cheesy i know!
> 
> Although I have done extensive research, before I take the plunge and go ahead and get my ferrets i have a couple of questions...
> 
> ...


Answers in red/bold. : victory:


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

Much appreciated, thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## morwenna (Dec 24, 2006)

I would say that its not ideal to keep ferrets indoors full time, as they need to see the seasonal changes for there well being and coat changes.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree with the above, and also they will need 20-30 mins minimum outside during the summer months to allow them to absorb vit B.


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

This is why I asked about photo period, as it does concern me.

Do you think they would be better kept outdoors then? Im just worried about the damp, weather conditions etc - manchester isnt the warmest or dryest place to be. I have a brick built garage but temps are often low in there and i work on my motorbikes so wouldnt want them to come in contact with anything hazardous - plus id have the same light problems, as the garage is unused whilst im at work, at least my room sees light andd is reasonably but not overly warm which is why i thought it would be a better option.

I have seen people keep them in hutch like setups when outdoors, usually wire based enclosures indoors. Would it be best to keep them outdoors in a hutch type enclosure? We dont really have summer in the north haha


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Ferrets are fine outside as long as they have a safe enviroment with shelfter and the damp is kept out! Such as a shed. You could have a hutch with a run attached for extra space


----------



## morwenna (Dec 24, 2006)

Ferrets do better outside in large type runs with warm dry sleeping quarters attached. They are hardy little creatures and can live outside all year round, as long as they have plenly of fleece type blankets ( these don't pull and get caught on their nails ) to snuggle into. I don't recommend rabbit type hutches as these are to small and the ferrets tend to scratch the bottom of these, sending you and the nighbours loopy with the noise.


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

@ Morwenna

When I say rabbit type... you can get the rabbit style 'part open wire, part enclosed wood section' enclosure in easily large enough sizes and with more than one level, ive seen them for sale, often with a run attached. And when you say they'll scratch the floor, do you mean I should have a living space where the bottom isnt wood? im confused, a shed has a wooden floor no? Why would a ferret scratch at the base of the enclosure? Should i cover it with something to avoid this? Or do you mean the enclosure should be bottomless? In which case the ground would need to be solid to stop the ferret from digging beneath the outer edge right?

Sorry for all the q's, i want to get things right :blush: Thanks everyone for the patience and help


----------



## morwenna (Dec 24, 2006)

Sorry i meant the enclosed type hutch, that is too small, the ferret gets bored and scratches through lack of space, if you have the different level type and have a run attached aswell, this will give more space and less boredom.


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

Got you : victory:

Yeah I've read about them causing nuisance when bored or through lack of attention. Quite sharp little creatures arent they? Need to be occupied and entertained. Guess its like a dog though, you leave it in a small room all day, its gonna scratch to get out/get attention.


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

Would these be suitable housing?

Hutch Enclosure (2 tier)
Hutch Enclosure 2 (3 tier)

I can add a further run afterwards aswell once they're settled in.

Dimensions are 54" wide X 20" deep X 39" high


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Both are fine. : victory:


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorted, I'll order tomorrow. The three tier one if possible


----------



## mangrove123 (Jul 23, 2008)

> I agree with the above, and also they will need 20-30 mins minimum outside during the summer months to allow them to absorb vit B.


We keep our ferrets indoors all the time (no garden sadly) and am always interested in ferret health could you let us know where you saw they need sun to absorb vit B, thanks.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

mangrove123 said:


> We keep our ferrets indoors all the time (no garden sadly) and am always interested in ferret health could you let us know where you saw they need sun to absorb vit B, thanks.


That was supposed to be D, not B. They don't exactly have to be outside, just in unfiltered sun light (ie, not through shades or windows!).


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> That was supposed to be D, not B. They don't exactly have to be outside, just in unfiltered sun light (ie, not through shades or windows!).


I didn't know of ferrets needing UV exposure?

I don't keep them but it doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ex0tics said:


> I didn't know of ferrets needing UV exposure?
> 
> I don't keep them but it doesn't make any sense to me.


It is recommended that most animals (exceptions to be made for nocturnal burrowers, cave animals etc) get UV exposure as they are allowed to natural absorb certain vitamins and it also helps them absorb stored vitamins.

It isn't *known* that ferrets *need *uv exposure but then studies suggest that without it deficiences and adrenal disease are more likely to occur.


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmm after researching it since you first said it there doesnt seem to be any real evidence to support that theory. Some studies have shown that it is possible that over exposure to light when keeping ferrets indoors can cause adrenal problems, though this is not proven and is just experimentation, there's nothing to say that the adrenal problems werent caused by outside factors and the only real long term research into light/adrenal problems being linked are small scale studies of several ferrets which by no means have conclusive results. I dont think enough is known to justify saying ferrets are best kept outdoors as opposed to indoors.

Ferrets kept in purpose built sheds and houses seem to thrive and no real problems seem to be evident, provided they have sufficient space and are looked after well with regular exercise etc. Seems to be more a matter of personal preference to me. Obviously outdoors is the natural habitat for a ferret but the same can be said for reptiles and other animals which are kept as pets but do well in captivity providing the correct care is given. The fact that ferrets can do well when living indoors (be it a shed or home) is proven and many people keep ferrets succesfully this way with no adverse effects. 

Im not saying you're wrong, im just saying different people have different opinions, thats always the case- and without hard evidence its difficult to promote one way over the other.


----------



## morwenna (Dec 24, 2006)

Ferrets kept indoors will have coat changing problems because of the wamer temps. Also the hobs and jills will experience different sexual behaviours also due to warmer temps, and longer light periods. Neutering will have to be considered.


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

morwenna said:


> Ferrets kept indoors will have coat changing problems because of the wamer temps. Also the hobs and jills will experience different sexual behaviours also due to warmer temps, and longer light periods. Neutering will have to be considered.


I understand the warmer temp issue, its a good point but we were discussing the daylight effect (unfiltered sunlight). Thats why my post above only relates to this issue.

As I would not be wanting to breed my ferrets the sexual behaviour side of things would not be a problem. I intend to have two jills and get them both spayed, as i dont want to go into breeding and i believe this reduces the ferrets scent. It also stops harm being done to the jill by causing her to stay in a prolonged heat period through lack of mating with a male if my research is correct.

Obviously I am going off research, because as you know im not yet an owner of these animals, and i appreciate there is no substitute for first hand experience (no amount of research  ) so if you have had problems regarding these issues in the past and im saying something wrong then feel free to shoot me down. At least let me know anyway :2thumb:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I would imagine you could argue any animal would shed differently when kept indoors. With regards to neuter, you would probably want to neuter a male house ferret anyway because of the stench, and of course females require some form of alteration either with jill jabs or spaying. 

I am quite interested in info on how to simulate a natural photoperiod with my ferrets tho as I'm concerned about adrenal disease. Would leaving them out during the day be sufficient, including in winter? Its not possible right now for me but when I move I intend to have a garden and a big pen outside for them. Also, would UV lights be worth trying for short periods daily and if so, which type?

Madferret, its worth trying to find a vet near you that does deslelorine implants...I'm sure I've written that entirely wrong, but its a new treatment which prevents females coming into season for 1-2 years but doesnt have any connections to adrenal disease which neutering and spaying does. of course, most of this info comes from american ferrets which have a much smaller gene pool, are neutered AND descented at only a few weeks of age and generally fed grain rich dry diets, and so are very prone to adrenal disease, but the research on this new implant is very encouraging at this time. Only prob is you might have trouble finding a vet to administer it...it is worth phoning around for.


----------



## CrazyFerrets!! (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi MadFerret!

First of all ferrets are so much fun and such good pets: victory:

Don't panic too much about getting everything right straight away :lol2:, as you keep ferrets for longer you tend to get new ideas for housing, enrichment etc. 


Housing wise, ferrets tend to be happy almost anywhere where they can get lots of attention although i agree with morwenna, they do LOVE lots of space and 'toys' to keep them busy.

Food depends entirely on what you feel best, most people tend to feed ferret biscuits because it is less messy and can be left in the bowl for longer periods than meat. Ferrets like to eat little and often and have a very fast metabolism:blush: On the other hand I think that ferrets thrive on raw diets and feeding is much more interesting :mrgreen:. Chicks, mice, rats, pheasants, rabbits..anything really can be fed whole or cut up into chunks and you can defrost just like snake food:whistling2: A mixture of the two is a really good way of feeding: victory:

For bedding, fleeces or blankets can be used but they do get smelly..especially at the beginning of summer when they moult and get all hairy:blush:. I use hay with a big layer of blankets on top. You don't really need a substrate as they just try to dig in it and make a big mess :mrgreen:. Not sure about litter but lots of people use woodchips.

Kits are VERY cute but little devils for a few weeks, but once they settle and get used to handling they are soo sweet and usually never bite:whistling2:.
Adults/sub adults are usually spayed already, tame and still gorgeous, but wherever you go to get your ferrets, usually you will want them all anyways:bash:

Sorry for writing an essay :blush:

Best Wishes,
Emily


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

MadFerret! said:


> I dont think enough is known to justify saying ferrets are best kept outdoors as opposed to indoors.


Never said they were best kept outside.
Adrenal disease has also been linked to prolonged amounts of artificial light and some kinds of artificial light. *Shrugs*


----------



## morwenna (Dec 24, 2006)

Rum_Kitty said:


> I would imagine you could argue any animal would shed differently when kept indoors. .


This is true, but with ferrets as you know they moult in the spring and then again in the autumn, this is light and weather driven ( seasonal change ). The indoor ferret can witness prolonged coat shedding caused by unnatural light conditions and wamer tempertures thus leading to stress and other problems.


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Never said they were best kept outside.
> Adrenal disease has also been linked to prolonged amounts of artificial light and some kinds of artificial light. *Shrugs*


You misundertand me.Thats what i meant when i said prolonged periods of light, too much artificial light. The likelihood of this happeneing outdoors is slim as they live outdoors naturally and there would be less prolonged periods of genuine sunlight. Sun rises, sun falls


----------

